# Davenport.



## samevans (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone have plans or photos of the Davenport used as prototype for the recent Bachman loco? It was built for the Carmen Centrale Sugar Mill in Puerto Rico. The mill apparently closed in 1945. Any details would be welcome.

Sam e


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nevermind.... you've seen my post on the other list!


----------

